# HO Detroits



## 1970tjet (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello. Does anyone know an outlet for HO DETROIT slot cars other than ebay? I understand Chris is still producing his reproductions. Thanks, Joe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that is news. I'll have to try to contact Chris. if I manage to talk with him, I'll get back to you.


----------



## frankiesatyr (Feb 8, 2006)

I haven't seen Chris at the Huntington show for years.


----------



## 1970tjet (Feb 9, 2010)

The only info I have is what I've read on different boards and sites. I've read that Chris was over his illness (whatever illness he had???) and he was back at reproducing tjets. I have searched the internet the best I know how looking for sites to purchase his work or best yet.......order something........but everything leads me back to ebay. Joe


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

[edited] Items for sale should be posted in the proper forum. Thanks


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

there was a lot of talk about HO Detroit here on HT years ago. for a while, some models (seconds, maybe?) were sold under the name HO Artisan. I had to hit Google to refresh my memory on that. is he using that name, maybe?

--rick


----------



## 1970tjet (Feb 9, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> there was a lot of talk about HO Detroit here on HT years ago. for a while, some models (seconds, maybe?) were sold under the name HO Artisan. I had to hit Google to refresh my memory on that. is he using that name, maybe?
> 
> --rick


I always thought HO Artisan was separate from HO Detroits. It seemed like, from photos, HO Artisans were inferior quality.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

To quote a wise man, "this post is nothing without pictures"

Thank you,
Old Blue


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

old blue said:


> To quote a wise man, "this post is nothing without pictures"
> 
> Thank you,
> Old Blue


How 'bout some _links_ to pictures?

http://www.xp77.com/ho/gallery/cm.htm

http://www.howorld.net/archives/mullis/69grand_prix/grandprix.html

And links to a couple old HT discussions...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=124006

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=134376

--rick

edit: gawd i STILL want an HOD Pontiac Grand Prix


----------



## Reaper (Jan 17, 2005)

ParkRNDL said:


> --rick
> 
> edit: gawd i STILL want an HOD Pontiac Grand Prix



I missed out on his '71 Hemi Cuda.... still kicking myself over that one.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*These were the last mentions I heard...*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=213663


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Pretty much everything to do with them.*



1970tjet said:


> Hello. *Does anyone know an outlet for HO DETROIT slot cars other than ebay? **I understand Chris is still producing his reproductions. Thanks, Joe*


Read the first post. Joe is asking about an outlet and says he understands they are being produced again. My understanding is that they are not. As I last heard mentioned in the thread I posted a link to. The man had a problem and was not filling orders anymore. ... That's what it has to do with HO Detroit Cars.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Items for sale should be posted in the proper forum. Thanks


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

tjd241 said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=213663


steer clear of the owner and his buddy.HOD MADE THE BEST,BUT ONLY BUY WHAT YOU CAN SEE .Dont order and pay in advance.


----------



## 1970tjet (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the posts re: Ho Detroits and the advice. I will stop my search for his website. Its a shame that someone with such talent is a bad egg. Thanks for the heads up, Joe


----------

